# Master Clay, you there Sir?



## dosandojang (Mar 26, 2004)

Just saying Hello to a Former Tang Soo Do stylist!!! 

Tang Soo!!!
Soo Bahk!!!


----------



## Mithios (Mar 26, 2004)

I thought Mr. Clay was currently training with Ho Sik Pak. In T.S.D.


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 26, 2004)

I am not sure if he IS, or WAS training under KJN Pak. I just know that he was or is associated to him in some way...


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Apr 9, 2004)

I am affiliated with Pak, Ho Sik. He is a very talented Kwanjangnim.


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you Master Clay.


----------

